# Head wound



## Scott (Oct 11, 2006)

Gen. 3:15 reads: "And I will put enmity between you and the woman, and between your offspring [a] and hers; he will crush your head, and you will strike his heel."


In what sense was Christ's defeat of Satan a head wound?


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 11, 2006)

The most dramatic change, as a result of Christ's crushing of Satan's head, was to Satan's ability to deceive the nations. Satan had the power to hold entire nations in bondage to idolatry, but Christ broke that power opening up the fields for harvest. The gospel could not have been preached with any effectiveness until Christ broke Satan's (the Strongman's) hold on the gentiles.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 11, 2006)

Matthew Poole:



> The head is the principal instrument both of the serpent's fury and mischief, and of his defence, and the principal seat of the serpent's life, which therefore men chiefly strike at; and which being upon him ground, a man may conveniently tread upon, and crush it to pieces. In the devil this notes his power and authority over men; the strength whereof consists in death, which Christ, the blessed Seed of the woman, overthroweth by taking away the sting of death, which is sin, 1 Cor 15:55-56; and destroying him that had the power of death, that is, the devil, Heb 2:14. The heel is the part which is most within the serpent's reach, and wherewith it was bruised, and thereby provoked to fix his venomous teeth there; but a part remote from the head and heart, and therefore its wounds, though painful, are not deadly, nor dangerous, if they be observed in time. If it be applied to the Seed of the woman, Christ, his heel may note either his humanity, whereby he trod upon the earth, which indeed the devil, by God's permission, and the hands of wicked men, did bruise and kill; or his saints and members upon the earth, whom the devil doth in diverse manners bruise, and vex, and afflict, while he cannot reach their Head, Christ, in heaven, nor those of his members who are or shall be advanced thither.


----------



## non dignus (Oct 12, 2006)

On the head is worn the symbols of merit. 

"And his head and his hair were white as white wool, white as snow..." Rev 1

"...and upon his head are many diadems... " Rev 19

" And I saw another strong angel coming down out of heaven, arrayed with a cloud; and the rainbow was upon his head..." Rev 10

"and upon her head a crown of twelve stars..." Rev 12

I concur with Bob, his ability to deceive was impaired.


[Edited on 10-12-2006 by non dignus]


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Oct 12, 2006)

Both the head wound and the heel wound are death-blows. In the case of the man, it is a deadly bite; he lies down and dies. In the case of the serpent it is destruction upon his chief faculty; he is utterly ruined _destroyed where he lies._

In the case of the man, there is recovery, in fact a resurrection. In the case of the serpent, he is past all recovery.


----------

